# MSI GeForce GTX 950 Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2015)

The MSI GeForce GTX 950 Gaming comes with the company's famous TwinFrozr dual-fan cooling solution that provides quieter than whisper-quiet noise levels in gaming and completely turns its fans off in idle. The card is also rather affordable with just a $10 price premium.

*Show full review*


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Aug 25, 2015)

This for 172€ or a R9 285 for 166€.
Hard choice. 

While I do like this card, the prices for the 950 line are just retarded.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if the video card manufacturers say, "Aw, do I have to?" when a GPU like this comes along.


----------



## Horacio Perez (Aug 28, 2015)

I still not sure where this GPU fits. It is not a huge upgrade from a GTX 750/750ti user, it needs a PCI-E 6pin connector, its price is even greater than the GTX 750ti when it was launched. If I wanted a powerful HTPC I would grab a GTX 750ti with a small PSU and if I wanted a efficient gaming rig I rather put my money on a GTX 960. It's price should be lowered, at least to the range of 140-150 bucks and it really could have a smaller footprint as I myself dont see apealing a half naked PCB like this one. Well, I can say there should be a market for it and I could sell well.


----------

